# Discus EGGS!



## Dan Crawford (30 Aug 2007)

Hi guys, as most of you know, i love to keep discus.
Well, i was watching them the other day and they were clearly cleaning a new piece of wood that i had added to the tank. I watched them for about 2 hrs on and off (well i stared from the sofa!) and they layed a patch of eggs, about 50 ish.
I was pretty sure that i would get no fry since this is the pair's first attempt and they are in a community tank (discus and cardinals).
The next day the eggs were still there so i thought that was a good sign, when i got home they were sadly gone. My PH is 7.2 and GH is 14 so i know that the likely hood of them hatching is slim to nil anyway but it's nice to know i'm doing somthing right.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Aug 2007)

Well done mate!  (I suppose that should be to the fish really!)

Any plans to separate the pair and give them a better chance to raise a brood?


----------



## James Flexton (30 Aug 2007)

ahh thats great news dan, as you say they must be happy in there. how many Discus have you got in the tank? is it a case of parental canabalism or is it a group of them eating the eggs?


----------



## Dan Crawford (31 Aug 2007)

Hi guys, i think it was parental canabilism.
I have 4 discus, 1 pigeon blood (parent), 1 diamond blue (parent), 1 leopard skin and another which i can't remember the name of. The parents we ferocious toward anyone else who dared come near! they have been quite ferocious since i added the two new ones so i never thought much of it till i saw them cleaning the log.

I'm gonna let them have a few more goes and if they keep trying i'll set up another tank and see how it goes. Like i said i am quite sure my water is too hard for the eggs so if i decide to set them up a tank for them selves i'll invest in an RO. I think i'll try some peat for the minute, any experience anyone?

Cheers guys and i'll keep you posted.


----------



## Moss Man (1 Sep 2007)

Congratulations, you must feel great.

As far as I know most Discus discard of their eggs on their first few spawnings so it should be soon that they'll get it right, perhaps it would be better to separate them.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## George Farmer (1 Sep 2007)

Well done, Dan!  Happy days...


----------



## Themuleous (1 Sep 2007)

Excellent work!


----------

